
Run, test and make changes to flutter apps on iOS without owning a Mac yourself - codemagicio
https://blog.codemagic.io/remote-access-to-virtual-mac-build-machine/
======
rvz
A lot of work, magic and recurring money just to test your Flutter iOS app on
a remote Mac in the cloud.

Not even this or Bitrise would be good enough for some large and small
businesses and developers who would rather do this in-house. Can't have your
source code, keys or iOS IPA's floating around a AWS bucket in the cloud for
some attacker to steal and copy can you? I can't trust or rely too much on the
cloud.

I'd rather do a one time purchase of at least a second-hand minimum supported
MacBook to develop or a Mac mini / Mac Pro (Cylinder) to test and build in-
house than a monthly subscription for the same machine.

